# What are my chances?



## canadianhero (Nov 19, 2009)

*2010 MBBS applications

*Ok here goes...

Applying to: *AKU 2010 entry*

High School *grades*: A-levels: 2As and 2Bs
IGCSEs: 3A*, 1A, 3Bs,1C

*AKU entrance test*: n/a

Extra curriculars(*EC's*): 
Research chem lab experience 1 year
+200 hours voluntary work at hospital
+100 hours voluntary work at local hospice
Habitat for Humanity
V.P Multiple Sclerosis society
V.P PSA(haha i just realised there wont be a psa there aww)
Relay for Life
other things i cant remember

Can I also confirm that there are 3 stages to the AKU application process as follows:
1. high school grades a.k.a IBCC
2. AKU admission test
3. interview(1 or 2?)

SO no personal essays right? Please correct me on that statement

Anyway do you think I have any chance of getting into AKU, I knw the competition there is brutal, but feel free to comment and offer your criticism

thanks
sidrah


----------



## ZoyaZ (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Sidra,
I'm just confused about one thing. If you live in Canada, how did you get the opportunity to write A-levels and GCSE's? Apart from that, you are missing a step. There are 3 SAT subjects tests you have to take and score at least 700 on all of them. You have to take Bio, Chem, and Math/Physics (your choice). Also, while you do have to have at least 60% in IBCC conversion, you are not admitted to AKU based on your IBCC converted scores. Rather, they look at your international marks and see whether they meet the criteria required (look on prospectus for further info). 
I am taking the SAT bio exam on Dec 5. I would really advise you to register to the Jan 26th date for whichever subject test you want to take. Also, order Barron's SAT prep, it should help you optimize your score. I'm really hoping we both get in, as it would be great to have fellow Canadians there. Feel free to pm me.​


----------



## canadianhero (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey Zoya thanks for the reply! Yeah iam glad i know a few people now applying there too.

ok so I did my a-levels from Dubai then moved to Canada to Mcgill university to do my pre-med in biochem but things are not looking too good here. I would rather start med school ASAP because firstly it's hell competitive here and 2ndly my 4 years may go to waste.

I am confused now because I emailed the AKU admissions dep and they said I dont have to write the SATs as they take the admission test score instead. I hope that is the case, but have a look at her reply:

me: Dear Sabeen,

Thank you for your prompt reply. I looked over the detailed admissions brochure and I just have one more question regarding admissions. As I am already fulfilling the GCE A-level requirements, I was wondering whether the completion of SAT 1 and 2 would be required?

Regards,
Sidrah

Yes, you are exempted from SATs. You will have to appear in the our admission test. 
Regards
Sabeen


She said 'SATs' do you think that was a typo?
hmmm the only thing is that I don't have time to write SAT 2 because i have a full course load and I want to do well at uni just as a back up


arghh so stressed


----------



## ZoyaZ (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh! You must be exempt because you did the A-level system! You're so lucky....sigh. I have Canadian grades and unless Canadians/Americans have AP or IB, we need to write the SAT subject exams. But hmmmm...listen, she might have meant you do not have to write SAT I. I'm confused because she did not specify. Just to be on the safe side, you could shoot off another e-mail.


----------



## canadianhero (Nov 19, 2009)

Zoya,

Yeah i just sent her one to confirm because on the brochure it clearly states that SAT 2 is required by overseas applicants. If it is confirmed by the admissions office then I am screwed big time because I have uni exams starting 1st week of dec all the way untill 22nd and i wont have time at all to sit SAT 2. The thing is iam in 2nd year so i cant wait another year as i`ve already wasted 3 years. I had interviews from U.K too and they didnt go too well, so now iam getting impatient but nevertheless medicine is still what i want to do even though i got rejected from UK, Australia and now Canada wont work out..ahh *sigh* thats my sad story

But I really really want to get into AKU even though i have a scholarship here at Mcgill but I am ready to go there because all i want to do is 2 become a doctor iA and if i stay here the chances are extremely low.

Anyway i have babbled enough about myself lol..so are you a grade 12 applicant and where are you planning to apply? btw waht is ur ibbc score?

sidrah


----------



## ZoyaZ (Sep 7, 2009)

Lol, Sidra we are twins I tell you, twins! I am also in second year at University of Alberta and I got 3.5 in my first year. There is no way I can get in here with those marks and even if there is a slight chance, I can't spend 4 years here. So, I applied to U.K. and am also applying to AKU. I have a 90% on my high school diploma and I am applying everywhere based on that. Which UK schools have you applied too? I applied to HYMS, Birmingham, UEA, and King's. I got an interview at HYMS but got rejected. Hopefully, I'll get in sometime b/c the diff between you and me is that I am taking a term off uni so I can attend my interviews and write my exams. I hope you do not have to take those exams b/c it will be really difficult. Instead of uni, I have been retaking high school bio and chem b/c I forgot alot of stuff. Where did you get rejected from in UK? And what did u get on your UKCAT? I don't know my exact IBCC equivalence but I think its mid-high 700s according to their chart


----------



## canadianhero (Nov 19, 2009)

OMG!!! haha yayy finally i am not the oldest here..i thought you were in gr 12. Hey I heard if you're an albertan resident then you have a high chance of getting into UofA, something like 90% preference are given to albertan residents

p.s your g.p.a is not that bad actually, you might have a good chance if you can pull that up to 3.7 and iam pretty sure you can but hey it's your call. My g.p.a was 3.1 and i dont want to take any risk so iam seeking other options

I got rejected from Imperial(with interview GRILLING!!!), Leicester(station style intvw plenty of ethics involved), UCL(no interview), Aberdeen(no interview)

Birmingham and king's are quite competitive, but UEA iA you should get an interview and as far as i knw there is an OSCE style interview as well(7 stations).
I really hope you get in somewhere inshAllah

UKCAT dont remember indiv scores but overall: 655

Allah help me! Zoya what do you think i should do now?? Take a term off and do SAT2, although it has been a while since high school, but what if i dont get into AKU would that affect my uni studies?

i dont know what to do#sad


----------



## ZoyaZ (Sep 7, 2009)

canadianhero said:


> OMG!!! haha yayy finally i am not the oldest here..i thought you were in gr 12. Hey I heard if you're an albertan resident then you have a high chance of getting into UofA, something like 90% preference are given to albertan residents
> 
> p.s your g.p.a is not that bad actually, you might have a good chance if you can pull that up to 3.7 and iam pretty sure you can but hey it's your call. My g.p.a was 3.1 and i dont want to take any risk so iam seeking other options
> 
> ...


 


Hey,
Sorry for the late response. I think taking off the term is a good idea. I wrote my Sat in Bio in Dec and ended up getting 740. SATs require alot of prep to get above 700. Another option is for you to apply to Ireland through the Atlantic Bridge Program. I just applied a couple of weeks ago and the deadline is Febuary. Look into this program, its really great and for high school entry no exams are required. Im not sure how it is when you apply to GEP program. I will warn you that it is very, very expensive but the schoosl are reputable. Royal College of Surgeons costs 70000-80000 a year for tuition. This school is the most expensive one though. Also, the cost of living in Dublin is very high.


----------



## Sam212 (Apr 3, 2006)

Both of you, think DO schools in the US before considering schools in Pakistan. It's an infinitely better option than studying medicine in Pakistan.


----------



## thecalccobra (Jul 3, 2007)

Sam212 said:


> Both of you, think DO schools in the US before considering schools in Pakistan. It's an inftinitely better option than studying medicine in Pakistan.


Ha. What are you doing in Pakistan then? Shouldn't you go back and apply to DO schools?


----------



## drstarter (Nov 18, 2009)

HAHA


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Sam212 said:


> Both of you, think DO schools in the US before considering schools in Pakistan. It's an infinitely better option than studying medicine in Pakistan.


Sound advice.



thecalccobra said:


> Ha. What are you doing in Pakistan then? Shouldn't you go back and apply to DO schools?


Ignorance is bliss. If you don't like his advice then don't take it. There's no need to be offended and get defensive.


----------



## Sam212 (Apr 3, 2006)

thecalccobra said:


> Ha. What are you doing in Pakistan then? Shouldn't you go back and apply to DO schools?



Dude, I am not in Pakistan, I was once considering pakistani schools like many others here, and thats when I stumbled upon these forums. I go to a US school, and though it took a long time and hard work, I think it'll be worth it once I am applying for residencies. You and I both know that DO option is exponentially better than Pakistani schools, if you don't agree then you are naive or are in medicine for wrong reasons.


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

Sam212 said:


> Dude, I am not in Pakistan, I was once considering pakistani schools like many others here, and thats when I stumbled upon these forums. I go to a US school, and though it took a long time and hard work, I think it'll be worth it once I am applying for residencies. You and I both know that DO option is exponentially better than Pakistani schools, if you don't agree then you are naive or are in medicine for wrong reasons.


Doesnt' really matter where you do medicine from. Maybe you are in medicine for the wrong reasons instead. Set your priorities straight if you really want to contribute to society.


----------



## medstudent22 (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't know why you aimed your blow directly at him but regardless of what you feel, it DOES matter where you attend medical school. It matters in this case because Americans and Canadians want to go back home to practice and their chances are seriously affected when they obtain their MBBS from Pakistan. They have a far, far higher chance to match by attending a D.O. school. You can verify my claim by comparing the match rate for D.O. students to FMGs (on the NRMP website -->they have the most recent stats from 2012).


----------

